# Starfire 50



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Bought conduit at Home Depot and a nice guy in the rental department helped me bend it for free.



















Here is how i'm hanging the lights. They are aluminum sleeves, hope they hold??? Seem to be strong enough.










Here is my DIY reactor. At a plumbing store they drilled that air valve into the top for me.










And this is my plumbing, mabe i'm doing something wrong. I was thinking an extra pump between the reactor and the heater?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking good so far 

-O


----------



## Eric D (Jan 26, 2009)

I dont think the single 2217 (264gph) is gonna cut for you either. I have a Ehiem 2026 (250gph) on my 40 breeder which is about the same dimensions as your tank just a little shorter and the flow is not sufficient. I have a duetto 100 placed above my diffusor for extra flow, then again I dont have the beautiful tank you do and its behind my jungle of plants. 

Personally I would get an additional filter and run the heater on one and the reactor on the other. Thats my next investment on my tank.

Are you gonna set up a Iwagumi style scape? The tank looks awesome, hope to see it set up soon.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

With iwagumi i would doubt he would need much flow though ... because the top is relatively clear.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Getting flow right in an 18 inch deep tank can be a real pain.
Have you thought about running a magdrive fractioning pump for the CO2?
You can run it either inline with the canister, or with it's own input and output.

At any rate, you are definitely doing it right the first time! The set up looks great, what are your plans for the 'scape?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Kayen said:


> With iwagumi i would doubt he would need much flow though ... because the top is relatively clear.


Somewhat true but I don't see any mention of an iwagumi style scape.

I would consider Minsc' suggestion of maybe trying a fractioning/needlewheel pump for the co2.

Beautiful set up btw.roud:


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

This is a beautiful setup.


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

I am going to make an iwagumi type scape to look like the rocky mountains. Hair grass for fields, HC for leafy trees and flame moss for evergreens, riccia would look awesome too but i've experimented with it and tying it down/the way it grows out etc will be too high maintenance and not permanent. Other suggestions would be great but those are the best plants i can think of so far. I made little clay models for scale when i was really bored (I also made 2 5 gallon scapes while waiting for this tank) to give an idea of the scale of plants and rock. There is also a member on another forum named Octopus who has some pretty incredible ideas, he uses some sort of crystal to replicate water streams within a tank and i've thought about doing that between the mountians. 
I want to put a school of 30-40 greenfire tetra. I've never seen a tetra school as well as these guys, i also like the diversity between males and females and the different colors depending on age and breeding.



















So the plan right now is to sort out this flow issue, wait for the snow to melt so i can go to a rock quarry and pick some out. Then order flame moss on the internet, i have the rest. I wish i had easier access to manten stone or seiryu but ordering from the states would be tooo much. I still can't believe i spent hundreds on substrate.

As for the needle wheel to bump flow. I was reading posts about it last night and am still a bit unsure. I would like to hook it up inline. Could you guys suggest a pump size or type. From what i read danner sounds like it could be good, but i heard it is a bit loud?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

If you see any nice rocks, give me a heads up! 
And looks like you were really bored with that clay model.
So out of curiousity, how many tanks do you have still running ?

EDIT: Also you still have that 2232 ? might as well put that on the other side .


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

just get another 2215 or even a 2213 and run them on different sides of the tank. you'll be gravy...


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow this is looking gooooood


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the flow advice. Ideally i would like to run another filter but that would mean more tubes, lily pipes etc in the tank and i want to try to avoid that. It would also be the most expensive route. 
So i'm going to try to put an external pump between the reactor and heater of similar or a bit higher flow rating then the canister. So between 200 and 300 GPH, and try to get it used and cheap since its kind of an experiment.
If that is not a success, I will ditch the reactor and buy a diffuser: Rhinox or Cal aqua lab (anyone have a preference) and see if i can live with the flow for now. 
Thanks for the advice, it helps
Devon


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi. I'm just wondering what you are using for filter inlet/outlet. They seem to be metal to me...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I would think a pump inline would do the trick. rinox is ok for a diffuser, cal aqua is bad ass, but also pricey and will reduce flow(but less than the reactor and like I said it just looks so cool).

I have the same size tank and have one 2213 and a tom rapids until I can get another one...I think having two outlets is a MUCH better idea and more even flow...but that's just me...

I would dish out the extra dough for another filter and set of pipes. Its like owning land...you always have some equity in case of another stock crash... i.e. you could always sell the filter and pipes later...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

trckrunrmike

I'm pretty sure the inlet/outlet are Cal-Aqua glass...


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

When I read in the first post that your filter was a 2215, I knew you'd have trouble. I run a 2217 on my tank (almost identical to yours), and have to take care to make sure not to restrict flow. The 90 degree bends in your reactor are slowing things down, and if you have bioballs in that thing, I would remove them. Also, try to make all bends in the tubing as long as possible. It all adds up to less flow restriction. Here is a shot of my plumbing. 

You have assembled a beautiful tank. I can appreciate the time and $$ you had to sink in order to get it - I know - I've been there. So, I can appreciate your frustration with finding out that your well-planned system has a weak link in the chain. Other advices re: the Magdrive inline pump may work out for you. But, Magdrives are noisy and hot compared to Eheim filters. If this was my system, I would buy a 2217 or 2026 or 2028, and then sell the 2215 on ebay or the swap and shop. It's still spankin' new, so you should be able to reclaim 80% of your costs.

This issue of different size hoses can be remedied fairly easily. One way - a method I use frequently - is to simply slide a piece of 1/2" tubing inside a piece of 5/8" tubing, and add a bit of sealant like PVC cement or "Amazing Goop". They also sell barbed couplers at many hardware stores. 

Don't be discouraged. I know that you may feel like the wind has been taken out of your sails. But, this is just a little bump in the road. You'll remedy this problem, and will be full steam ahead in no time.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

hehe i'd prolly buy that 2215 for a fair price...and the inlet outlet if you had to get a bigger one......well, lets not get ahead of ourselves here...but i second ^^^ pretty much everything said...


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Great advice guys. Ted your post has pretty much said everything going on in my mind. And since you have pretty much the same set up as me, it is especially comforting. I have also heard that magdrives can be loud. And my only concern really was the tube diameter and you have suggested a remedy for that as well. As for the plumbing, i was actually surprised that making the tubes longer is a good thing. I figured shorter the better. So with another change of mind i'm going to put up the 2215 and my 2232 for sale(in Canada sorry rountreesj) to raise funds.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

oh its all good, I just bought another 2213 like an hour ago... 

what size filter are you gonna run?


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

oh and the length of the tubes isn't the REAL reason he recommended using longer pipe. He advised you to do that to cut down on the angle of the bends...see the longer the pipe, the less restriction in terms of bends because the pipe isnt forced to make such wide angles.

From personal experience, I never use heaters on my tanks...it is also mild temps here in Georgia though...but i've never had any trouble from this...the water stays basically room temp...


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

So I finally made trip out to the Rockies (canmore to be specific) and picked rocks. I brought a bunch home but the ones in the tank are the only color/shade that i liked. The ones on the towel were too dark. I don't know if i am satisfied with the layout yet but it looks pretty good. I am also happy about how much character they have. Now I have to get flame moss, a larger filter, and possibly a glass diffuser because i've given up on the reactor. Just not happy about the flow reduction.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey Devon, i just found a local plant guy if this is to any help - 
http://www.tntaquatica.com/

Also, as for larger filter - i just sold my XP3 today so can't help you there.

But for glass diffusors - you can order one online, but Aquagiant up on the northside carries some - Boyu Brand (under $20 for either model), so you can google up reviews.

Oh, and what's up with the slanted light ?


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Trying out the emerged growth method with HC. Syran wrap across the top and my Tek on full for 8 hours a day.

April 16









April 22









April 28









In 12 days the HC went from spindly to quite dense and leafy. I'm pretty impressed with this method for HC. I imagine in a month I could have the tank covered in HC.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

This is definitely the best way to grow an HC carpet. No algae worries. No continuous replanting. Just sit back and watch the grass grow. I look forward to your 1 month photo!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

well done! Growing the hc emersed is a big advantage!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

more/bigger rocks!


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Any updates? This is a stunning setup


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

It's a nice tank, but uh, not sure if he's done anything to the tank these last couple of days, there's been virtually no updates besides the carpet has filled in ( had to pick up a filter from him a few days ago ) .

This tank is stunning in real life, the equipment used is top notch.
I'm not going to disclose much else, i'll leave that to devocole.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

updates pls


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry its been soo long. But its nice to know people care so thanks. Personal life has been rough, but i've made it through and still have this wonderful tank. I had to get rid of all my other tanks but i wasn't going to let this one go. 

I ended up selling the 2215 but it took forever. I am still on the hunt for a new filter, leaning towards the 2217 as before and will be going the US in a months time and hope to buy it at a lower price.

Before #$#@ hit the fan I bought the flame moss from over seas and was organizing the fish pick up etc but things fell apart. I gave the moss dealer the wrong directions and lost it all. Bit discouraging but I'm actually quite happy about the look with just HC for now. 

What i'm going to do is leave the tank in the immersed state until August. Its been killing me having it sitting like this but knowing that i'm going away frequently until August it makes sense. So this will most likely be it until August. Then i'll have more fun with it starting September. Hopefully it won't be overgrown by August...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow, that carpet looks great. It grew in really full. Sorry to hear about life. :icon_neut:, but the tank looks great


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow. This has to be one of the best emersed grown hc I have seen so far!


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

awesome tank...

*cough* updates *cough*


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

So believe it or not the tank is still sitting as it was in my last post. Still immersed and lush. I left it for 6 weeks on holidays and it was fine when i came back. 
I bought a 2217 then decided again it wasn't going to cut it. So i finally did the smart thing. I bought an ocean clear 340 i believe was the model. Now i will just buy pumps until i get the correct flow rate. Not sure exactly what model or GPH but i want it to be from in town so i can return it if i need to upgrade or downgrade. Also there is no where in canada to buy ocean clears so its on order from the states. I'm starting to get fishy again.


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

I thought i had already posted these but here is my first attempt at plumbing, and it failed miserably. 
It is a quiet 1 1300 pump which is rated at 1300GPH obviously.
I used 0.5inch tubing.
I didn't even turn on the loop with the CO2 reactor when testing it.
Then through the canister filter, up through the hydor and out.

Turning on the pump i didn't get any flow at all with the reactor loop turned off with the ball valves.
Then i hooked a power head to the input side to force water through the system with the Quiet one on and I got flow but it was still not good.

So what did I do.

I bought new glass intakes and outakes at a 3/4 diameter. I'm going to try and find hard flexible PVC tubing to do most of plumbing. Hope like hell the pump is adequate. Get rid of the External CO2 reactor because i can essentially push CO2 into the canister filter i have.

The only other thing i have to say is i talked to an engineer friend of mine that specializes in fluid dynamics blah blah. He seemed to think it is not a problem of diameter or length, and that i just didn't have a good siphon or something. But he is not available to help so this is what i'm going to do. The HC is starting to rot in afew places due to it being emmerged for so long.

Hope to get on this soon.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

This is the first plant carpet that I actualy like! Great Job!


----------



## PacMan (Oct 9, 2008)

wow looks great dude. I was wondering what you were doing with it. That HC looks crazy lush!! great job.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Alright. Here is the new and improved and perfect (knock on wood).

The canister leaked at first so i put it off for a awhile. THen tried it up again months later and it worked, i'm thinking the O ring needed to become saturated. 

The new pump is a marineland 4500 and pumps 600g/hr at 4 feet. It's as quiet as it gets and pushes more then i need(the ball valves inline adjust the flow). I would recommend this brand so far in my short experience with it. The quiet one I had before was a loud piece of crap. 

I like the rigid tubing. It has a clean look, and guarantees long curves in the line.

After buying the components for the rigid tubing i realized the hydor would no longer work. So i discovered the Lifeguard heater module which still allowed me to do heat inline. It was expensive but I have thrown cost to the wind due to frustration. I just plugged a nice heater through the top and there you go.

As for CO2. Found an nice little T that fit perfectly into the system. It gets forced into the ocean clear that seems to be working well as a reactor.

As for tank. Time to start thinking about what to dose etc. I'm going to do EI, and have a drop checker to monitor CO2. More scaping and fish will come once I feel confident in the system.

My punishment for putting this off and letting it grow emerged for so long is mineral staining on the glass. It is permanent! I tried soaking it in vinegar, scrubbing and even scraping with blades. It is definitely a chemical reaction or erosion with the glass and I'm just going to have to live with the slight fogginess that can't really be seen with water in. But it is very apparent empty. 

Bloody hell this has been, but procrastination and BS is over I hope.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Really nice ... I saw the new pics, but are you happy with the flow rate now?


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Beautiful night.


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Any ideas on what kind of background to do? I bought a blue plastic one from the fish store and didn't like it. I'm thinking off white or something right now.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

love the scape, it looks so natural


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

devocole said:


> Any ideas on what kind of background to do? I bought a blue plastic one from the fish store and didn't like it. I'm thinking off white or something right now.


Thought about making one of those DIY light box backgrounds? IMO a tank like this begs for one...


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Thankyou.
Laurallee could you please direct me to some sources for the light box idea. It isn't as simple as googleing it i guess.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I know there's a DIY thread on here or it's in someone's journal, prolly a few years old so I'm having trouble pulling it up... was fantastic... I'll keep looking.

I'm pretty sure it was just a wood frame covered with some white mylar and light shining up from underneath- really simple and the effect was really nice

tank wall/ mylar-covered frame/ light / wall


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

devocole said:


> Beautiful night.


Beautiful night indeed! Your moonlit pearling HC scape looks really serene and amazing.


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

Thankyou, ya it looks better in the moonlight then daylight right now.

I've decided on tank inhabitants.

A school of 6-10 emerald eye tetra's. They are plain bodied but their eyes give a really nice pop, I'm hoping the eyes create a really eery/majestic feeling at night with the moonlight. They school incredibly tight and will stay in the upper quarter of the tank above the mountains.

Then another school of small pigmy cories or oto's. Oto's would be ideal as they would help out around house but i want a substrate scourer that schools so the cory might be the one. I think it would look really cool seeing a bunch of them darting across the landscape.

I was also thinking a pigmy shrimp of some sort. A clear bodied one, or very subtle. I liked the look of green shrimp but I've had afew that grew into monsters. Like and inch and a half to two inches.

Right now i have a hospital tank cycling so i can watch them for a couple weeks before putting them in the big guy. I don't want any snails, any disease etc in the big guy.

Okay i'm getting obsessive again, this is good.


----------



## tcampbell (Jun 8, 2006)

lauraleellbp said:


> I know there's a DIY thread on here or it's in someone's journal, prolly a few years old so I'm having trouble pulling it up... was fantastic... I'll keep looking.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was just a wood frame covered with some white mylar and light shining up from underneath- really simple and the effect was really nice
> 
> tank wall/ mylar-covered frame/ light / wall


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/46039-unirdnas-ada-90p.html
Is it this tank you are referring to? He has a great backlighted background


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

tcampbell said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/46039-unirdnas-ada-90p.html
> Is it this tank you are referring to? He has a great backlighted background


That's the idea. Wasn't the one I was thinking of (I'm pretty sure that one had the light behind a sheet of mylar)- but Ted's background is really similar and looks fantastic.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

devocole said:


> I was also thinking a pigmy shrimp of some sort. A clear bodied one, or very subtle. I liked the look of green shrimp but I've had afew that grew into monsters. Like and inch and a half to two inches.


Minami or Tiger shrimp might be up your alley.


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

devocole said:


> I was also thinking a pigmy shrimp of some sort. A clear bodied one, or very subtle. I liked the look of green shrimp but I've had afew that grew into monsters. Like and inch and a half to two inches.


You should try snowballs. They stay around an inch or less and are clear/translucent.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not a huge fan of iwagumi stayled tanks, but I love this one. If I ever get another tank, I want it to look just like this roud:


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a school of 20 emerald eye rasbora. They school constantly and are a quick feisty fish. Silver in color with shimmering green eyes that reflect light at the right angle. I haven't found a fish i could want more.

I also have about 20 amano shrimp as well.

I fought a brown algae bloom for about 6 weeks which was an absolute nightmare. It occured after a replant and i think i just threw all the parameters out of wack. I stopped dosing, turned the lights down to 5 hours a day, and have the CO2 running at like 2 bubbles a second. Less is more i guess. I should have taken a picture to show the horror but it was such an eye sore i couldn't do it.

I added tiger val in the back because i got bored with the simplistic look. The fish appreciate it and i like it better to.

I need to find out how to take better pictures then i will post more. This one seems too green.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow, i never saw this journal before. Im running an eheim 2217 with a reactor, in line heater and the flow is just about right. If you went with a 2217 on your tank, you would have probably needed a powerhead. What happened to the HC carpet?


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

I left the HC too long without trimming. It grew a couple inches high and very thick. When i went to trim it down, the substrate level hc had died and was no longer rooted, so it all just lifted off. I had to tear it all out and replant. So right now its just filling back in.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks great Devon. It's been awhile. Figure i should pop by since i'm on campus these days.


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

moonlight looks great, really nice scape


----------



## cervantesmx (Feb 16, 2011)

gotta love that HC!!!


----------

